
Be Suspicious of Online Movie Ratings, Especially Fandango’s - aaronbrethorst
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/fandango-movies-ratings/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
PhantomGremlin
I miss the days of shows like Siskel & Ebert. I don't want a simplistic star
rating, I want to see excerpts, accompanied by a spirited discussion.

